# Monsanto hired trolls



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Interesting read. I'm sure Monsanto isn't the only one doing this BS...

Source: Monsanto Caught Paying Internet 'Trolls' to Attack Activists | Natural Society

Have you ever seen a post, comment, or reply that absolutely reeked of behind-the-scenes compensation by corporations like Monsanto? In the growing age of internet activism, and the expansion of social media as a tool to spread the word on real issues,paid internet trolling is becoming a new career path.

Now, in case you're not familiar with what 'trolling' really is, I think Wikipedia has a great definition. According to Wikipedia, an internet troll is:

"&#8230;a person who sows discord on the Internet by starting arguments or upsetting people, by posting inflammatory, extraneous, or off-topic messages in an online community (such as a newsgroup, forum, chat room, or blog) with the deliberate intent of provoking readers into an emotional response or of otherwise disrupting normal on-topic discussion."

Does this sound like some posts you've seen before? Now, let's be clear: there are tons of internet trolls out there that are absolutely not on the pay roll. Most of these people are genuinely just messing with others to get a laugh, a reaction, or whatever. Not arguing on behalf of multi-billion dollar corporations for up to 8 hours per day.

There's the real difference. And, besides common sense dictating that corporations would surely hire a fleet of internet warriors to protect their brand reputation in the age of open source online communication, we now know for sure that companies like Monsanto have in fact dedicated 'entire departments' to trolling scientists and 'discrediting' those who oppose their GMO creations.

Monsanto Paying Fleet of Trolls to 'Discredit'

Surprisingly, it was actually a Monsanto employee that unintentionally let the truth behind their 'discrediting operation' slip in a conference with students that he may have forgotten was open to the public. In a conversation with students, Dr. William "Bill" Moar raved that Monsanto had established:

"An entire department" (waving his arm for emphasis) dedicated to "debunking" science which disagreed with theirs."

That's huge news. We told you about this first back on the 6th of April - but I am absolutely shocked how it has not been covered to the extent it should have. Because, after all, how does a company 'discredit' and 'debunk' those who go against their destructive, cancer-linked products? By attacking them online through blogs, comments, and character assassination. In other words, by internet trolling.

It's so much easier to say someone is a 'quack,' or create some fictitious and anonymous accusation to plague their search data than it is to actually have a scientific debate on issues like Roundup's admitted probable carcinogenic nature.

It also brings into question whether or not the Monsanto employee truly did 'slip up' or if he was attempting to help get the word out about the corporation he represents. You have to wonder if Dr. Moar was secretly passing off some information to the press in the form of a slip about his company.

This is a question I often wondered after hearing about Coca-Cola's similar operations that extended deeper than just internet trolls. After reading the March 16th article in theAssociated Press that broke down how Coca-Cola paid off health leaders in exchange for these 'experts' to back their chemical-laden sodas as health drinks.

The AP report reads:

"In February, several of the experts wrote online posts for American Heart Month, with each including a mini-can of Coke or soda as a snack idea. The pieces - which appeared on nutrition blogs and other sites including those of major newspapers - offer a window into the many ways food companies work behind the scenes to cast their products in a positive light, often with the help of third parties who are seen as trusted authorities."

A mini-can of Coke as a 'snack idea.' What amazing health leaders these individuals truly are.

Next time you're scrolling through social media, YouTube, or even this website's comment section, remember that the trolls attacking you for no apparent reason may in fact be receiving an annual salary.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

You mean somebody will pay me to do this?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Roundup has its place but Monsato , can rot in hell, along with a all their executives


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Add to it all the politicians they have thrown money at.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Ok fine, you guys caught me. Mansanto rulz!!!


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Last November 4th, Maui voters beat Monsanto $


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> Add to it all the politicians they have thrown money at.


Too bad Dante did not know about them both, they would deserve a special place, in the inferno.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Hey guys, lighten up on Monsanto a little will, I've been eating their corn as tacos for years and there isn't anything wrong with it. Hold on a second, pesky fly keeps wanting to crawl into my third ear. Thank god I can put fingers in all my ears and still type.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Common practice the union in our company pays people to join pro 2nd web sights then try to slow undermine them. They do the same with many other sights. They hold training class on how to best become a trusted member then start with their agenda.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Down with trolls!
Down with trolls!
Down with trolls!
Down with trolls!
Down with trolls!
Down with trolls!
Down with trolls!
Down with trolls!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

paraquack said:


> Down with trolls!
> Down with trolls!
> Down with trolls!
> Down with trolls!
> ...


But they're so dang cute!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Monsanto and Dow made Agent Orange. Those two companies have killed more Vietnam veterans than the 58,282 that actually died in the war.
Monsanto as a corporation, and Monsanto executives are evil.
Dow also made napalm. 

There is a special place in hell for them.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Wait a second, I thought they were the trolls?


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

If Monsanto's GMO seeds are so great why have they spent so much to keep products from being marked that have it?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Pretty clever of them to make that nasty roundup and them GM some roundup ready crops to go with it. Roundup is all over most produce now. Rumor has it that roundup ready crops even absorb some of the poison into the plants themselves. No washing that off..


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> Pretty clever of them to make that nasty roundup and them GM some roundup ready crops to go with it. Roundup is all over most produce now. Rumor has it that roundup ready crops even absorb some of the poison into the plants themselves. No washing that off..


A donor organism may be a bacterium, fungus or even another plant. In the case of Bt corn, the donor organism is a naturally occurring soil bacterium, Bacillus thuringiensis, and the gene of interest produces a protein that kills Lepidoptera larvae, in particular, European corn borer. This protein is called the Bt delta endotoxin. *Growers use Bt corn as an alternative to spraying insecticides for control of European and southwestern corn borer*. 

Bt-Corn: What It Is and How It Works | University of Kentucky Entomology

No need to spray with round up. 
Really cant wash that off, when its producing its own pesticide.


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Issues: Genetic Engineering: Publications: 10 Reasons to Say No to Genetically Engineered Crops and Foods ? Beyond Pesticides


----------

